# Puppy sucking



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Its happened a few times and I just separate them and give the sucker a toy instead. It hasn't been a recurring problem though.


----------



## Tori Butler (Jul 10, 2018)

My vet said it’s usually just a comfort thing- she suggested warm water in water bottles and they are loving them. Seems to be distracting them from sucking a bit.


----------



## Tori Butler (Jul 10, 2018)

ArchersMom said:


> Its happened a few times and I just separate them and give the sucker a toy instead. It hasn't been a recurring problem though.


What kind of toy? they are still so little I wasn’t sure what was appropriate


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There's only been about a week (in my puppies)that they seem to be uber focussed on sucking on their sibs, and it's about the time when eyes open. They aren't really old enough or interactive enough to offer substitutions, so I just watch them and take them off ...and too, mama is probably about to hit her peak of milk production in a week or so, so right now she is needing more sucking to ramp up the supply... try putting her with them more often.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Tori Butler said:


> What kind of toy? they are still so little I wasn’t sure what was appropriate


They're old enough for a couple plush toys in the box. They won't interact with them like toys, but they'll have a little challenge climbing around them, etc.


----------

